
Nvidia blames Apple for breaking Chrome’s incognito mode - billconan
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/13/nvidia-blames-apple-for-bug-that-exposes-porn-browsing-in-chromes-incognito-mode
======
billconan
here is my understanding about the difference between win and mac graphics.

on windows, the os graphics layer is thin. it's a dummy dll, and all graphics
calls will be forwarded to the graphics driver.

on mac, however, the os graphics layer is thick. The os maintains all graphics
states and resources. a lot of the work is done by the os, not the driver. the
obvious benefits of this are consistency and live switching the gpus while an
app is running. you can switch between intel gpu and nvidia gpu.

see this

[https://books.google.com/books?id=Ryb-k7jrPnIC&pg=PT44&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=Ryb-k7jrPnIC&pg=PT44&lpg=PT44&dq=mac+os+x+graphics+driver+architecture&source=bl&ots=ql9ZOAiY7m&sig=fglkeEQoh0oieaOOxiz1pq7JR3U&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj44drOrqfKAhVR6GMKHRn_B6kQ6AEISDAG#v=onepage&q=mac%20os%20x%20graphics%20driver%20architecture&f=false)

